# hello hello



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm new to the forums and thought I should introduce myself.
I'm Sam (or sammywoo as everyone calls me)
I'm obsessed with all things halloween, probably to the point of insanity. Never built anything remotely prop-worthy but always wanted to try.
Sadly I live in England, so the only kind of halloween prop or decoration that gets sold is cobwebs and occasionally foam skulls, but that's about it... Also, no Home Depot or Walmart so buying prop making material is hard.
But hey, I'm creative, so I'm here to inspire myself and see what I can do.
So, yeah.
Hi to all

Sam


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh, you'll be inspired here all right. There's so much info here to be had, it hurts. 

Welcome aboard. Just browse around and you're bound to find ideas all over the place that you too could re-create.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum, be careful not to step in any of the ghost poo! Just kidding, This is the best place to be because of the good people...enjoy!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome! You will soon learn that if you can think a little out of the box, there's always good prop making material no matter where you are. Oh, the insanity helps quite a bit, too..... 

BTW....there's no such thing as ghost poo.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Samhein! If there is anything ya need to help you with making your own props, then this is the place to be! There are a lot of creative people here who are willing to help in your time of need. All ya need to do is scream! :>


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

thanks guys, already I'm filled with inspiration (and just a tiny amount of fear)

Does it make me crazy that I'm looking at the vacuum cleaner thinking, "I could make such a great ghost out of you"?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Muwhahahahahaha..... Not at all! We are not crazy here! It's the rest of the world that is crazy! :googly: Grab your vacuum and lets see what kind of ghost you can make! Btw--there are some other members who are from England too!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

oh good so i'm not the only limey here lol
i live in a old converted mill that's quite creepy by itself so i was thinking the vac could become an etheral floaty little ghost girl thing.
maybe a head form of some kind and a lot of see through white netting type material, hmmmmmm
a plan is forming....


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Samhein,
and thats how things are made....hmmmm
you will find we make things out of almost anything here.

Are you sure there's no ghost poo???


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Samhein.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Alot of great crazies here, and a few just regular crazies. And whoevere said there is no such thing as ghost poo has never had chili and beer with them. Anyway, welcome.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! The Halloween madness is spreading!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard and I think you'll find a lot of creativity here to help you along!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome Samhein. Glad to have you aboard. 
Sounds like you have the perfect outlook already - and no worries about having a walmart or whatever... you can make props out of ANYTHING. 
There are many talented folks here to inspire you! Looking forward to seeing what you put together this year!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Sammywoo,
You will find that you can make your own props out of stuff that other people throw out. Shop at Curby's often for free material. Also, check out our $20 prop contest archives to see that you can make all kinds of props for cheap. Can you say, "Papier Mache"?

Welcome to the group. Everybody here is friendly and helpful. We can't wait to see pics of your property with some props.


----------



## theworstwitch (May 27, 2007)

Hello Sam,
I lived in England and experienced the downsized Halloween! We are here for you, and everyone else trying to celebrate in Blighty!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I second what everybody else said.... lots of ideas here waiting to be unleashed.

And if there is no ghost poo, what the heck is on my shoe?!?!?!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

all these sightings and no pictures??? I stand firm that there is no such thing as ghost poo....

now poltergeists and banshees.....THAT's a different story!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome Sammywoo!!!! Your list will start growing and growing as long as you visit us often ... Check out the chat sometime too... Can't wait to see your progress!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our humble abode Samhein!!!! That's cool that you live in an old mill. Do you know the history of the place?


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

i don't really know much about the building, it appears to have been here since before the turn of the 20th century, mid 1800's i think. It's now called Waterfield mill but was originally called Balm Mill (which makes sense as it is on Balme Road) and was most likely a textile mill
I'm actually putting a lot of research into this now, just from reading your question Da Weiner lol!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I love the idea of living in such an old building! What a wonderful setting for halloween!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Sam!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I would love to see some current and old photos, sounds fantastic!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Samhein...an old mill....sounds like a great place to live. Photos please


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

I think the only photo's I can find are the one's from the estate agents website lol! But I'll post them anyway, to give you an idea...
http://media.rightmove.co.uk/63k/62926/62926_16_IMG_01.jpg


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Do you live in the whole building?


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

My thoughts exactly FE. imagine the party in that building!!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

haha i wish! no its converted into appartments, I live in the roof part, next to the stair tower. you can't actually see my windows, but we are in the attic.
whole building... boy would i love to


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sam who - lol- hell o& welcome--your going to love it here: your home looks like the Factory of Terror


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to our scary place!


----------

